# Jack. See Any One Ya Know?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 1, 2006)

http://picasaweb.google.com/RinconPictu ... elSBBQ2006


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2006)

She's a cutie!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 1, 2006)

I wish I had been there.......I could have told Ms. Whipple a war story or two.


----------



## Griff (Nov 1, 2006)

Pigs, thanks for the sharing the pics.

Griff


----------

